# A serra da estrela do Antigamente



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

Andava eu a passear pelos blogs da Serra da estrela quando encontrei estes 3 posts....

http://maravilhasdaestrela.blogspot.com/2006/11/estrela-do-antigamente-01.html

http://maravilhasdaestrela.blogspot.com/2006/12/estrela-do-antigamente-02.html

http://maravilhasdaestrela.blogspot.com/2006/12/aqueles-maravilhosos-anos-02.html

Aqui ficam uma imagem (para abrir o apetite) de onde eram as pistas de ski nos Piornos(mais ou menos a 1600m) - Penhas da Saude.


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

Velhos tempos  
Bom acahado Alex


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

Seringador disse:


> Velhos tempos
> Bom acahado Alex



Não me lembro...  No entanto ainda é possivel encontrar os pilares dos teleskis na zona dos piornos (por cima da barragem).


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Bom achado sim senhor! Isso é que é investigar Alex


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 19:04)

Belo registo...bons velhos tempos!!!


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 21:42)

Fantástico, sem comentários.
Obrigado pela partilha Dj_Alex


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

Então não era suposto as pistas de neve terem sido levadas para uma cota inferior (em vez de ao topo da serra) devido ao intenso arrefecimento global a que assistimos?    

Vá não liguem às minhas provocações


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Andava eu a passear pelos blogs da Serra da estrela quando encontrei estes 3 posts....
> 
> http://maravilhasdaestrela.blogspot.com/2006/11/estrela-do-antigamente-01.html
> 
> ...


essa foto vale muito dinheirinho


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

Fil disse:


> Então não era suposto as pistas de neve terem sido levadas para uma cota inferior (em vez de ao topo da serra) devido ao intenso arrefecimento global a que assistimos?
> 
> Vá não liguem às minhas provocações



nao sejas mauzinho  a proximas pistas serão na covilhã


----------



## LUPER (17 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

spiritmind disse:


> nao sejas mauzinho  a proximas pistas serão na covilhã



Estão a prever pistas tb no Caramulo


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 10:45)

LUPER disse:


> Estão a prever pistas tb no Caramulo



Yepi...e vão entrar em funcionamento no fim de semana a seguir ao carnaval


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

dj_alex disse:


> Yepi...e vão entrar em funcionamento no fim de semana a seguir ao carnaval



Poiis e não se esqueçam de levar os camuflados brancos


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

Já conhecia estas fotografias, mas fazem sempre bem à vista. Foram tiradas num ano com muita neve, algo que não acontece actualmente, mas talvez ainda possamos ter fotos assim neste Inverno, fica a esperança...


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2007 às 21:57)

Mais umas fotos do antigamente.

*Postais da Serra da Estrela dos anos 60 e 70:*























































*Penhas da Saúde, anos 50*





*Não é na serra mas é lá perto, cidade da Guarda*





*Pousada de São Lourenço*





*Nevão nos anos 60 ou 70 em Manteigas*






























*Penhas Douradas*





*Pista do Covão do Boi*










*Passeio na Serra da Estrela em Dezembro de 1963*













































*Mais uns postais dos anos 30*




















*E por último umas fotos de junho de 1922, pouco interessantes*


----------



## Brigantia (19 Fev 2007 às 22:56)

Espectaculares...     

Eram mesmo outros tempos...


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2007 às 15:59)

Fil disse:


> Mais umas fotos do antigamente.
> 
> *Postais da Serra da Estrela dos anos 60 e 70:*
> 
> ...



simplesmente fenomenais  algumas das fotos nem pareçem em portugal tao bonita que era a serra antigamente com imensa florestaçao agora e o que todos sabemos pedras e mais pedras  ja agora nao consegues arranjar fotos antigas da covilha com neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2007 às 20:29)

spiritmind disse:


> simplesmente fenomenais  algumas das fotos nem pareçem em portugal tao bonita que era a serra antigamente com imensa florestaçao agora e o que todos sabemos pedras e mais pedras  ja agora nao consegues arranjar fotos antigas da covilha com neve



Realmente Fil!!   

Que excelente trabalho de recolha!! Muitos parabéns. E reforçando as palavras do spiritmind, é uma pena ver quão linda era a nossa serra coberta pelas copas das árvores em tão vasta área e hoje é o que se vê :, até dói   . Eu que a visito com tanta regularidade (ultimamente menos, é muita gente e está que mete dó depois de sucessivos incêndios a assolarem ), desde 1993 para cá já nota-se TANTA diferença, de como era e como é. Agora vejam como era há 50, 60 anos!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2007 às 22:30)

Fantástica recolha....

O que mais me impressionou foram as fotografais de Manteigas... se nevava assim no *centro* do país entre os 700 e 800 metros nem imagino nas serras do Norte  em Bragança devia ser cada festança


----------



## Z13 (20 Fev 2007 às 23:18)

Bom trabalho Fil!

É uma excelente retrospectiva da vida de antigamente no maciço central!

São este tipo de contributos que, na minha opinião, fazem deste forum um sucesso!

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 23:32)

Novos tempos nos aguardam e a neve será uma constante basta termos pacencia   mas não vai ser só na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2007 às 23:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Novos tempos nos aguardam e a neve será uma constante basta termos pacencia   mas não vai ser só na Serra da Estrela.



voces ainda sonham


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2007 às 16:23)

boas

muito bom fil que louco   

era porreiro abrir um topico aqui nas imagens só com material fotográfico/ video  do século xx e se possivel anterior do nosso portugal.

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (21 Fev 2007 às 22:18)

Boas fotos e bons tempos esses FIL...

Até dá pena....


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 15:51)

Estão aí umas fotos altamente  

Boa recolha


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

Excelentes fotos


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2007 às 17:45)

spiritmind disse:


> ja agora nao consegues arranjar fotos antigas da covilha com neve



Infelizmente não, nem da Covilhã nem daqui, é dificil arranjar esse tipo de fotos na net


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2007 às 20:30)

Fil disse:


> Infelizmente não, nem da Covilhã nem daqui, é dificil arranjar esse tipo de fotos na net



ok ja valeram estas da serra pois sao muitos bonitas


----------

